# Horse Urinating in front of stall door



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a mare that backs up to her stall door and urinates. It drains under the door and ends up in the barn aisle. It smells and is making a huge disgusting mess! I would like to know some safe and simple ways to train her to urinate in a different spot.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

You could always install a heavy chain across the corner where the stall door opens to keep her from putting her butt near it. My old stable had to install one for my mule to keep him from backing his butt up to it, but that was because he'd learned how to lift the stall door off it's track and get out! 

Maybe she's trying to be clean and just doesn't want to be stuck in her stall with pee.


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, I thought of that! I need to find a safe way to hang the chain. maybe with a flat bucket ring??? 

This mare lifts door off track too! lol


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

how long is she in for? my mare is good for 12, but much over that and my mare and the wife's mare are just itching to get out.

i would probably just throw down a mixture of lime and sawdust outside her stall, knowing it's going to flow out see if you cant catch it easier there and the lime to help cut the smell


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

how much bedding are you using in the stall? might not be enough to her preference and she may have had splash on her legs enough times that she's figured out a way to keep from getting splashed!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That's one smart horse.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

One of our mares does this same thing! She has a 12x12 stall with 24/7 open access to a 48x60 paddock. But almost every time she pees she backs up to the sliding stall door. It runs down the door and under it. We have shavings in the stall but it runs the metal frame. My husband was thinking of installing door weather striping under the stall door to stop the pee. Our whole barn is stall matted so it runs into the isle. I have started putting a pile of shaving inform or her stall. Annoying...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know what's smart about it lol, it sure is annoying.

Agree that sectioning off that area would be your best bet. Or just pile a ton of shavings there.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have one who will not pee in her bedding, she too pees in front of the stall door. My solution is to pile pelleted bedding in her favorite spots so that they will absorb the wet and I can lift it out when I come to clean. I figure a 12 X 12 stall is small enough, I don't want to rope off part of it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Yogi, she doesn't pee where she sleeps. Do you?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol. I know a mare who regularly pees out her door. And everywhere else. And sleeps in it. There are plenty of other ways to pee out of the way. They can be neat and still keep it in the stall.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My mare sleeps in her one pee spot too... not always the brightest are they? lol!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

You can usually get small sandbags at the local feedstore/elevator and make your own. Then you can line the leaking area inside the stall and pile up some extra sawdust or shavings on it. Habits like this are almost impossible to "untrain".

Mares can be quite picky about messing up their stalls unlike those sloppy geldings who like to trash the whole thing and then lay in it!:wink:


----------

